# Smileys



## Loob

My recollection, Mike, is that you said you would look at the XenForo smileys again if, after a while, people felt they still preferred the old ones.

Personally, I still much prefer



































to


though I quite like .

Is there anything you can do?


----------



## Peterdg

I too prefer the old ones.

I especially miss this one:


----------



## JustKate

I prefer the old ones, too - I particularly dislike the... I'll call it "standard" smiley: . The little guy doesn't look happy. He looks brainless. I am not the smartest woman in the world, but I do have my pride.


----------



## Drake15

I don't really care about the old smileys; I'm okay with these new ones, to be honest. I love this blue guy: 
Haha, it's hilarious!


----------



## Parla

Let me chime in with Loob, Peter, and Kate to say that I, too, still miss the old smileys and find a number of the new ones quite unusable, including the "smile"—no longer a nice, cheery welcoming fellow for new members but sort of a wacko. And _I also_ believe I recall your saying, Mike, that you'd take another look at this topic.

Please?


----------



## Peterdg

Parla said:


> Please?


----------



## Wordsmyth

I'll join Loob, Peter, Kate and Parla.

I've tried very hard to get used to the new ones, but I still feel the same as before:


			
				Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> The happy smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now looks deranged:  (or possibly suffering from a bad bout of flatulence).
> The wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now seems drunk:
> ... and 'confused'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems dismayed at having lost his false teeth:


As for "Oops!",  actually seems to be huffing and puffing either with anger or exertion (even if you do quite like him, Loob) — unlike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, who does look genuinely embarrassed.

Ws


----------



## perpend

I will join the majority here. I have to zoom over the smilies to try to think what I'm conveying sometimes, and then, I lose my train of smiley, meaning emotion, and that's never good (in some instances, yes).

The new smilies tell you what they mean when you zoom over them, and I frequently disagree.

Then, I want to resort to an old-school emoticon, and you know where that leads.

Are old-school emoticons okay in the meantime?


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

Yes, and that's why I suggested here #314 :


> (...) And then a suggestion : For those who like the previous smilies and those who like the new ones, can't we have the mix of both?


... of course with a little change in their codes if it would be possible, because now :

 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and so on for other smileys too) have _the same code_ and can't be distinguished by the system !

Personnally, I prefer some of the new ones to the old ones and vice versa :
For example, while I got rid of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I got stuck with this  !!!


ps. Thanks a lot Loob for your collection of all smileys, I loved it !


----------



## EStjarn

I think Gemmenita's idea is most sensible. Two sets of smileys. 

I've grown used to the new set. It's not that I like it, but it's part of this new forum software. As the saying goes: Take the bad with the good.


----------



## perpend

Back to traditional emoticons, I ran across this one.

~~~~(>_<)~~~~

Any reads on it? I guite like its ambiguity. Isn't that the mark of a good "Smiley"?


----------



## Wordsmyth

According to this article, (>_<) is an Asian emoticon for "Troubled".

Ws


----------



## Loob

Perp, how does your last post relate to our collective  request to Mike to "do something" about the current XenForo smileys?


----------



## Wordsmyth

Ooops! Now I feel guilty for having answered perp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (>_<)

Ws


----------



## mkellogg

I asked the moderators and they were in agreement. Let's make this change.

Does anybody here have decent image editing skills?

In the smiley graphic put these in to replace the matching versions:
































I think we should keep the new Big Grin .


----------



## Drake15

Here you go! I liked these new smileys, though. Isn't there an option to add the old smileys while keeping the new ones? Perhaps replacing the unused smileys in that sprite image instead? I can do it right now. 

PS: I don't know if the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley will appear correctly, since its size is different from the other ones. If it looks bad, let me know!

[with the ??? smiley]
[without the ??? smiley]


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Drake!

I'll use the version with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley.  Can you do me (and everybody who uses the site) the favor of replacing some of the unused smileys in that image with these: ?  Please?  That way, your computers won't need to get those individual images from the server, making the pages load a tenth of a second faster.


----------



## Drake15

Sure! Here you go.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi Mike,
What a lovely smiley group you presented ! With more new lovely smileys !  Many thanks !
(And also a special _thanks_ for keeping the new Big Grin !)




Drake15 said:


> Here you go! I liked these new smileys, though. Isn't there an option to add the old smileys while keeping the new ones?



Hi Drake,
A perfect job by you  but now that you prefer to keep both groups of smileys (like me):


What about this group, Mike ?






I replaced both last two lines ( that in my opinion were unnecessary or unused for our Forum ) and replaced some other unnecessary/unused smileys in other parts by the _signs _that you wished_, _keeping therefore both new and old smileys plus six new ones.


...


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> In the smiley graphic put these in to replace the matching versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should keep the new Big Grin .


Good move, Mike.

Big Grin was the only one of the new smilies that I actually preferred (less 'aggressive' than the old one).

Ws


----------



## Drake15

Haha, I should have done that, @Gemmenita! Thanks for taking the time to make that sprite sheet. Hopefully it will be used!


----------



## mkellogg

Done!  Let me know if there are any problems, even if a smiley is off by a pixel or two.



Loob said:


> though I quite like .


I must have overwritten that one.  I hope it is the same expression.



Drake15 said:


> Sure! Here you go.


Thanks!



Gemmenita said:


> With more new lovely smileys !


Now, Gemmenita, we aren't going to use this thread as an excuse to add those hidden smileys.  I don't think more choices of smileys is better here.



Drake15 said:


> Haha, I should have done that, @Gemmenita!


No, what you did Drake by replacing them is just what I needed so that the old smileys would replace the new ones.

EDIT: Some of you will still see the Xenforo smileys until the cache times out, which might take up to a week.


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> Done! Let me know if there are any problems, even if a smiley is off by a pixel or two.


<clears throat>
There is a problem with the tick code:






I’m pretty sure Quique was saying the phrasing was OK, not that the sentences were... crappy.


----------



## Drake15

I cleared my cache and now I see everything perfectly! Glad to see that  is showing just fine.


----------



## swift

After clearing my cache...

  

OK. So it was my cache.


----------



## Peterdg

THANK YOU MIKE!!!

(And yes, I also had to clear my cache).


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> <clears throat>
> There is a problem with the tick code



I really should have realized that replacing the pile of poo with the tick was going to cause problems. 

It should be normal now.

For those who want to use the pile of poo, it is now a Unicode character. I think the Japanese kids are to blame for this one.


----------



## Loob

That's great, Mike - thank you very much!


(And without clearing my cache!)


----------



## swift

Loob said:


> (And without clearing my cache!)


Your browser must be very clean, Ms. Loob.  No piles of poo all over the place.  

Mike, how rude of me...

Thank you for bringing the old smileys back!


----------



## Loob

Oh, I'm renowned for the cleanliness of my browser, Don Suifti
......

PS.  Thanks to Drake15 too for the part he played!


----------



## Wordsmyth

My thanks too, Mike – and Drake. 

Ws


----------



## Hector9

There's still one new smiley to delete ->


----------



## swift

Hector9 said:


> There's still one new smiley to delete ->


I miss the old big grin too. But I suppose we are a minority here. 


mkellogg said:


> I think we should keep the new Big Grin .





Gemmenita said:


> (And also a special _thanks_ for keeping the new Big Grin !)





Wordsmyth said:


> Big Grin was the only one of the new smilies that I actually preferred (less 'aggressive' than the old one).


----------



## Gemmenita

mkellogg said:


> Now, Gemmenita, we aren't going to use this thread as an excuse to add those hidden smileys.  I don't think more choices of smileys is better here.



Oh, so I misunderstood ! I thought that the _whole_ group is the only one available where changes could be possible !  

Many thanks for everything, Mike !



mkellogg said:


> No, what you did Drake by replacing them is just what I needed so that the old smileys would replace the new ones.



Thanks again Drake !


----------



## Englishmypassion

Oh, the smileys have been changed. I don't like this one -- the older one gave a very cherubic charming smile. The naughty smiling wink, one of my favourites, is also gone. So sad


----------



## JustKate

Englishmypassion said:


> Oh, the smileys have been changed. I don't like this one -- the older one gave a very cherubic charming smile. The naughty smiling wink, one of my favourites, is also gone. So sad


You might have to blame me at least partly for the loss of the other one, EMP, because I *loathed* the new one - deeply. I thought that rather than looking "cherubic," it looked crazy or perhaps simpleminded. I won't miss it a bit.


----------



## Wordsmyth

JustKate said:


> I won't miss it a bit.


 Nor will I.


----------



## perpend

Wordsmyth said:


> Ooops! Now I feel guilty for having answered perp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (>_<)Ws



Now, now. The guilt was a small price to pay for the greater good.  (I do love this cheeky devil.)

Madness often takes productive forms. 

THANKS BIG *K*!

The Smiley-buffet is so much more *sane*, for me. Amen.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Thanks for the change of the smileys, Mike. I really hated the others.

But I also miss the green one!!


----------



## Englishmypassion

No, Kate, sorry I disagree. I really liked the golden smile. Maybe the current smileys were used in the forum before the ones changed recently ( I joined only this May) and you guys had become too intimate and familiar with these Smiley's. But does this )) from any angle look like smiling??? To me, it looks like a jinxed boyfriend's sad, pale face.


----------



## JustKate

Englishmypassion said:


> No, Kate, sorry I disagree. I really liked the golden smile. Maybe the current smileys were used in the forum before the ones changed recently ( I joined only this May) and you guys had become too intimate and familiar with these Smiley's. But does this )) from any angle look like smiling??? To me, it looks like a jinxed boyfriend's sad, pale face.


Yes, it looks fine to me. It looks like a perfectly ordinary smiley-face. His little mouth turns up, just as its supposed to. The other had those odd, semi-crossed eyes, and it looked like it was crazy or perhaps merely drunk. I use smileys a lot since mods are supposed to be friendly, and I had to grit my teeth and force myself to use it.

So yes, I like the plain one much, much better. I'm so sorry you don't like it, though.


----------



## Englishmypassion

JustKate said:


> I use smileys a lot since mods are supposed to be friendly, and I had to grit my teeth and force myself to use it.



Ok, Kate, then it's fine. I really appreciate your being so nice and friendly even in adverse conditions (maybe sometimes gritting your teeth: just kidding, I know you are angelic by nature). If you can be so nice even while answering our, particularly my, irritating questions, why can't I gratefully accept a Smiley that makes you happy!  I hope makes you smile each time you it.


----------



## ewie

Hector9 said:


> There's still one new smiley to delete ->


I'm afraid to say I preferred the old grin too
But I'm glad to see the old eek back: much funnier than the latterday one

(I was a tad indifferent about all the others, except for , ,  and  ... all the blue ones, basically)


----------



## Parla

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

